# Texas - Any Events?



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

I do know that nulo is holding a fastest dog contest for the 5k run. Also there is a golden retriever meet up in Austin but that isn't till June I think.
2015 Silicon Labs Sunshine Run | Benefiting Austin Sunshine Camps

The Austin Golden Retriever Owners Meetup Group (Austin, TX) - Meetup


----------

